# Mitered Frame around solid core?



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)

I am building a small game board, around 8×8 inches by 3 inches. The Top is going to be a piece of crotch walnut and that is currently about 1/4 of an inch thick. If I need to take that down I can do that on a drum sander. I need to put some kind of frame around this but I am worried about wood movement. I had planned on doing about 3 layers of walnut for the core, but I am worried about wood movement. I would prefer to stay away from MDF/ply if possible. I also plan to have a small drawer, something like 2×2x1 for the pieces in the board. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Alternate the grain of the core, and use 5 plys instead of three. Plywood gets its stability from alternating grain layers. Be sure that each layer is completely covered with a thin layer of glue. Maybe you can think that if you make the core yourself, you don't need to call it plywood.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

> I am worried about wood movement. I would prefer to stay away from MDF/ply
> - onesojourner


You are wise to be concerned about wood movement. What is your objection to plywood or MDF? For stability, they are hard to beat.

If you insist on a solid wood core, use the most stable, quartersawn stock you can find. But MDF/ply would work better here, IMHO


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

8 inches, three layers, alternating grain, IMHO there will be no problem. Miter away.


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. My main reason is solid wood is cheaper and I already have it.

It turns out what had was quarter sawn. So I ripped the board in half and got them milled up. I glued the panels glued up and ran them through the drum sander to make sure they were good and flat. I glues the 3/16th vaneer to one part of the core and and I glued the other two part of the core together. I will do the final glue up today.


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)




----------

